# STILL apartment hunting..



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

WHHHHY do things have to be so complicated in this country?!!!!
still looking for somewhere to live, at this rate I will end up homeless and on the streets!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

All the homeless people in Dubai are in Barasti, not on the streets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

ahh sorted so I quite like it there... never thought of that though, I could live on the beach!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I've a tent you can rent. 2 bedrooms and a living room...you just need a patch of sand and an outdoor toilet


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

sounds ideal


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

... or try the caves .. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

There is caves?! Where? Dont think I could handle that,im a big baby hate sleeping alone as it is never mind in a cave!!!


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

What makes the search so hard? Going to be heading over shortly and seems to be an abundance of places. Deciding how spendy to get seems to be the hard part.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Drkcyde said:


> What makes the search so hard? Going to be heading over shortly and seems to be an abundance of places. Deciding how spendy to get seems to be the hard part.


Speaking from personal experience, it's not really the availability of a certain house or apartment but the condition of what's availabe that makes it so difficult to choose. The pictures that you see on the websites do not always portray the actual state of the house in reality. You need to visit each apartment/house personally before deciding on something. Most often than not, it will be the complete opposite of what you're expecting.

There are some landlords that actual invest a lot in maintaing their properties but those are the ones that are rented out quickly.


----------



## Drkcyde (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, thanks for that. Will keep it in mind.

Nice thing is, I have a colleague who will be looking for a place about a month before me, so I am hoping to learn from anything he goes through during the process, like what buildings had nice rooms and if he like the real estate agent he worked with.



pamela0810 said:


> Speaking from personal experience, it's not really the availability of a certain house or apartment but the condition of what's availabe that makes it so difficult to choose. The pictures that you see on the websites do not always portray the actual state of the house in reality. You need to visit each apartment/house personally before deciding on something. Most often than not, it will be the complete opposite of what you're expecting.
> 
> There are some landlords that actual invest a lot in maintaing their properties but those are the ones that are rented out quickly.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

hello there from one irish girl to another!my hubby has been living in dubai alone since april,he has been renting a beautiful 2 bed appartment in dubai marina,he is in the process of moving out as we are joining him in dec so we have found a house.not sure what you are looking for ,but we spent all summer at this appartment(2 adults,2 kids) spotless and hubby is on good terms with the owner(english)let me know if you would like more info,i know the owner and his family are going to spend 2 wks holidays at the appart before its rented again!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just going to open a similar thread!

It is getting so annoying!

I moved here in the beginning of the month and been looking for a furnished studio or 1*bedroom apartment in the areas DIFC (My office is at DIFC), Downtown, JLT and Marina and Greens, but it is hard as hell to find a classy furnished place for my budget, all the furnished ones I saw, to say the least, they suck. 

There are only one place I liked, which was in Lake City Tower, but the whole apartment stinked! I don't know what was wrong with it, but the whole building + the flat smelled so bad. 

Anyway, just needed to complain a bit and please let me know if you know any furnished place for rent.

At this point, I am even willing to share, maybe we should search together and rent a 2-bedroom place, maybe it will be easier.

PS: Suzierl, I am like an outsider jumping in but what is the rent for that place and which district? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey yep susie that would be great thanks!


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> I was just going to open a similar thread!
> 
> It is getting so annoying!
> 
> ...


I was also initially looking for a furnished place, but was advised to just take an unfurnished but kitchen-equipped apartment since the furnishings will be mostly crap anyway. Also, you wouldn't want to sleep on a used mattress, so that's actually going to be an expense, whether you go for a furnished or unfurnished place. There's a ton of cheap second-hand stuff (incl. bed frames) on Dubizzle, which could turn out cheaper than paying that extra bit every month for a crappy furnished apartment. I think my solution to having no car is just spend 2500 AED at Ikea, which will then deliver everything for free.


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

hey girls,just waiting for a reply from hubby about the cost of rent,(i am still in cold france)the appartement really is top class spotless,2 bedrooms furnished,and again all the furniture is spotless,the appartement is just next to the yacht club (no need to go far for a drinky poo!!)carrfour is 5 mins away and the marina mall all within walking distance!of course there is a communal swimming pool,a little 'costa' cafe and free gym the building is 'Almajara' 11th floor,i am gutted we cant stay there but with 2 kids,2 dogs and a cat we need a little bit more space so arabian ranches here we come!


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

ok its 170,000 dhs a year


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

holaconquistadora said:


> I was also initially looking for a furnished place, but was advised to just take an unfurnished but kitchen-equipped apartment since the furnishings will be mostly crap anyway. Also, you wouldn't want to sleep on a used mattress, so that's actually going to be an expense, whether you go for a furnished or unfurnished place. There's a ton of cheap second-hand stuff (incl. bed frames) on Dubizzle, which could turn out cheaper than paying that extra bit every month for a crappy furnished apartment. I think my solution to having no car is just spend 2500 AED at Ikea, which will then deliver everything for free.


So you will buy a second-hand bed, because you don't wanna sleep on the bed that someone slept on? Makes sense 

But seriously, furnishing is not that cheap, I went to IKEA myself and it is a lot of work. I am a guy, I cannot be bothered with all that to be honest. I can buy a plasma, that is it. 

Besides, what will I do with the furniture when I wanna move out? It is a lot of work. 

suzie, thank you for the information. Way above my budget unfortunately.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> So you will buy a second-hand bed, because you don't wanna sleep on the bed that someone slept on? Makes sense
> 
> But seriously, furnishing is not that cheap, I went to IKEA myself and it is a lot of work. I am a guy, I cannot be bothered with all that to be honest. I can buy a plasma, that is it.
> 
> ...


A second hand bed FRAME.


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

holaconquistadora said:


> A second hand bed FRAME.


Sorry, I wanted to edit the post above but I think the Edit feature is disabled. 

Anyway, I meant I'd just get a second hand frame and a new mattress, of course, lol.

Yeah, this will not work for you. I, on the other hand, am excited about the prospect of ticking off that little checklist you get at Ikea, and I'm not even thinking of getting a TV! 

Just thought of sharing what I'm doing for those who might find that it would suit them as well. 

Good luck to everyone finding a place! Not looking forward to the apartment-hunting scramble next month, that's for sure!


----------



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

no problem,good luck with your homehunting,


----------



## Hassan Zobeen (Oct 9, 2012)

residence is too expensive in UAE


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

charles.k said:


> What is your rate? maybe i can suggest some areas of Dubai and the way to get it...


Are you touting for business????


----------



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Where can we get 
2nd hand furniture in Dubai 

Also want to know do all the apt on Rent have a Laundry room in basments
or we need to buy our own Washing Machine ?

Please


----------



## WanderingMendicant (Jun 21, 2009)

lordvader said:


> Where can we get
> 2nd hand furniture in Dubai
> 
> Also want to know do all the apt on Rent have a Laundry room in basments
> ...


Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com is the best place to find furniture (and you can also find apartments there).

Most people have their own laundry machines. Some apartments come with appliances (fridge/stove/washing machine), others don't. But I haven't heard of laundry rooms like you'd find in other countries, and I've never seen a laundromat where you wash your own clothes.

Pan Emirates next to Mall of the Emirates is also a good place for cheap but nice-ish furniture. They often have some very good deals.

- Daniel


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've never seen a laundromat here but there's tons of places that will do your laundry and will also pick up and deliver for free  they are quite cheap, do a search in the forum and you'll find a few recommendations.

But as said before, many places come with their own appliances, including washing machines.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

dubizzle dot com... that is all


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Dubizzle is a very helpful website.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Except the fact that everything looks like a scam on Dubizzle lol. Not organized at all. Besides photos are usually fake.


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

nathanalgren said:


> Except the fact that everything looks like a scam on Dubizzle lol. Not organized at all. Besides photos are usually fake.


I got an apartment in Abu Dhabi there before and it was what was shown. It's worth looking into at least.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

I found my place via Dubizzle. You more so go on there to link up with a local real estate agent and they normally have several different locations in their portfolio.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh yeah I am using it too obviously, because there is no better option. I just wanted to point out that I wish it looked more legitimate.


----------

